# UR for restoration



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

Bought this UR with the intention of doing a 2 year bare shell restoration......
http://www.iol.ie/~coupequattro/URarrival.html
For less than $200


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: UR for restoration (beermonster)*

Wow, rough car but the price is right. Finding ANY UrQuattro that cheap is a steal. I saw one in Georgia that was missing two quarter panels and otherwise about in similar condition and the guy wanted like 3000 US dollars for it. Crazy.
You gonna go stock or build it? There are a couple 20V conversions here in the states that I've seen that were built by Sewickly Audi near Pittsburgh (I bet 2Bennett has done a bunch too). The black car by Sewickly was full RS2 spec motor.... pretty cool.
Good luck with the restoration. It should be an awsome car.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: UR for restoration ([email protected])*

Thank you for taking on a restoration for such an important car.
Parts are easy to find in GB for urq's.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: UR for restoration (beermonster)*

Looks like that body is a late model. Is there any rust?
A full restoration? I like the idea, but How do you go about doing that since that chasis is missing so much?


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: UR for restoration (Fusilier)*

Will definitely be restored, as for wether it remains stock or not is yet undecided. It will probably get a 20V engine, that will depend on finance. I also have a 1985 Coupe Quattro (GT quattro in effect), which has a lot of common parts with the UR, so they can share spares....
The UR is my 2006-2007 project, will be finished in red...... with sunroof, no aircon, no abs, and a fibre tunklid if I can aquire one.
The car is in the UK at the moment, I've yet to see it myself, I bought it unseen..... WIll be moved to Ireland later in the year


_Modified by beermonster at 1:06 PM 2/18/2005_


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: UR for restoration (beermonster)*

Awesome!
Do you know the history behind the car? Why was it stripped like that? 
The only ones I've seen so stripped have been complete rust buckets. That one doesn't look so bad.
James


----------



## FV 5 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: UR for restoration (Fusilier)*

Hey James ,
Looks like you have quite a project there .
George I have recently purchased the black 20V that was built at Sewickley (which is where I work)I am in the process of repairing flood damage that occured in September.
Gary


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: UR for restoration (FV 5)*

Gary, let me know when you get it done. I'd love to drive out there and feature it.
Sorry to hear about the flood damage








That's a great dealership. I'm trying to remember the gentleman (one of the sales managers maybe, I know I'd know his name if I heard it) I met out there when I came out prior to the Vintage Grand Prix the year featured marque was Audi. That engine was on a stand and the car was just being built.
Do you guys get many projects like that? I know about the white one and the black one... any others?


----------



## FV 5 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: UR for restoration ([email protected])*

The guy you talked to was probably David Plattner,he's a great guy.
We don't do too much restoration type work but we currently have another flooded ur q that we are building for track use only .This car is owned by the service manager and is going to be low budget fun.
Gary


----------

